# Installing stone walkway



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

yes, i think that's a good idea if he puts down some dirt beside the stones and puts grass seed down...

DM


----------



## bzarboni (Mar 29, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> yes, i think that's a good idea if he puts down some dirt beside the stones and puts grass seed down...
> 
> DM



Will that be enough to hold the stone dust in over time?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

up to the metal retainer and spikes? i would think so, but i could be wrong...
you'll probably need to have him waterproof the metal from exposure to the dirt.
(notice i said HIM, not you!) if he expects good references from you in the future, he'd better be sure it's not going to all wash away!

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Why wasn't the walkway installed at grass level?
IE dig down to put in the base material


----------



## bzarboni (Mar 29, 2008)

The contractor built up from the driveway to the house with a 1/4" per foot grade. The area around the front door had settled quite a bit. He packed the GA to the grass level, but added 3-4" stone dust to bring the grade up..
Is this the right way to have done it?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Is this the right way to have done it?


Ayuh,... As long as it's top-dirted from the top of the pavers out a couple feet,+ seeded,...
Yes, that's Fine...


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Crusher run (item #4 process) should be used for a stable base and drainage under the pavers. This gets compacted in 2" lifts. 4" minimum is needed. Then 1/4" of stone dust is all that is needed. Up to 2" is fine, but not more. The grass should be level with the walkway. Plastic edging is used to separate the two and must be used. Joints should be filled with polymeric sand. Sand or stone dust will wash away and weeds will grow. The polymeric sand will prevent this. A sealer is also available for these joints and should be used.


----------

